# Is this some sort of sick joke?



## AKDishuser

I am one Dish subscriber who is not happy about the imminent loss of AMC and IFC. Meanwhile, however, I've consoled myself with the knowledge that at least I'd be able to see the Mad Men season finale on Sunday 6/10. But this was (and apparently IS) not to be . . .

I came home Sunday evening to find that the Mad Men timer hadn't fired at its usual time. So, I quickly started a manual timer for the 10 PM rebroadcast. Then I realized I'd missed the first 15 minutes of the episode, so I set a timer for yet another rebroadcast at, I think, midnight or 1 AM. I laboriously overrode (or so I thought) the timer software's default setting that skips recordings when the content has already been saved. Dish's software does not make it intiutively obvious how to do this -- it's quite a chore.

Come Monday morning, still no full recording. So I set another timer for a late Monday night broadcast. Tuesday morning, guess what? At this point I decided to delete the partial recording from Sunday night so I could be sure to get the timer to work. There was another rerun of the same episode late Tuesday night, and I thought I was good to go. But now it's Wednesday and not only did the timer fail FOR THE FOURTH TIME but I don't even have the last 45 minutes of this important (to me) show.

I will be away starting this Sunday, but it appears that Mad Men will be shown one last time Sunday evening. Anyone want to take any bets about whether my DVR will work this time? Or maybe Dish will stop carrying AMC by then.

In any case, I think Dish owes me something. And I have to say I'm seriously considering dropping my $70/month subscription -- we can't get all the HD channels we're still expected to pay for here in AK, anyway. I'm sick of being taken advantage of financially and of having Dish hardware and software fail like this.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I apologize your timers did not fire or record the full episodes. I would be happy to assist you. What receiver model do you have? When you setup the timers, did you go into the timer to modify the timer? Please let me know so I can assist you further? Thanks.



AKDishuser said:


> I am one Dish subscriber who is not happy about the imminent loss of AMC and IFC. Meanwhile, however, I've consoled myself with the knowledge that at least I'd be able to see the Mad Men season finale on Sunday 6/10. But this was (and apparently IS) not to be . . .
> 
> I came home Sunday evening to find that the Mad Men timer hadn't fired at its usual time. So, I quickly started a manual timer for the 10 PM rebroadcast. Then I realized I'd missed the first 15 minutes of the episode, so I set a timer for yet another rebroadcast at, I think, midnight or 1 AM. I laboriously overrode (or so I thought) the timer software's default setting that skips recordings when the content has already been saved. Dish's software does not make it intiutively obvious how to do this -- it's quite a chore.
> 
> Come Monday morning, still no full recording. So I set another timer for a late Monday night broadcast. Tuesday morning, guess what? At this point I decided to delete the partial recording from Sunday night so I could be sure to get the timer to work. There was another rerun of the same episode late Tuesday night, and I thought I was good to go. But now it's Wednesday and not only did the timer fail FOR THE FOURTH TIME but I don't even have the last 45 minutes of this important (to me) show.
> 
> I will be away starting this Sunday, but it appears that Mad Men will be shown one last time Sunday evening. Anyone want to take any bets about whether my DVR will work this time? Or maybe Dish will stop carrying AMC by then.
> 
> In any case, I think Dish owes me something. And I have to say I'm seriously considering dropping my $70/month subscription -- we can't get all the HD channels we're still expected to pay for here in AK, anyway. I'm sick of being taken advantage of financially and of having Dish hardware and software fail like this.


----------



## AKDishuser

DVR is a 922. Hence the reason I posted here. Running S1.18. The existing Mad Men timer was for all new episodes. I did not modify it, but instead set a total of four new single event timers and then went in through the daily schedule menu to override the default "skip" (for content already recorded). As I already explained, I did not set the fourth failed timer until I deleted the partial recording captured last Sunday (so did not need to modify it to restore skipped content). There are no other Mad Men episodes on the DVR.

AFAIK no other timers have failed to fire recently but then many of the series I record are into reruns.


----------



## AKDishuser

Crickets . . . 

I guess nonfiring timers are a "feature" of the latest 922 firmware, just as they were on my old 510 post the NBR "upgrade" . . .


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I checked our Known Products List on the 922 and timers not firing is not on the list. Please provide your receiver number to me in a PM so I can submit a trouble report to our engineers. Thanks.



AKDishuser said:


> Crickets . . .
> 
> I guess nonfiring timers are a "feature" of the latest 922 firmware, just as they were on my old 510 post the NBR "upgrade" . . .


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have had some timers fail every once in a while... but not the same timer for a single channel repeatedly.

I don't have a good answer... you're either really unlucky or something else is going on with your receiver.

When you look at the Timer History, does it have entries for the skipped/non-recorded events?


----------



## AKDishuser

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have had some timers fail every once in a while... but not the same timer for a single channel repeatedly.
> 
> I don't have a good answer... you're either really unlucky or something else is going on with your receiver.
> 
> When you look at the Timer History, does it have entries for the skipped/non-recorded events?


Yes, all of the event entries are there EXCEPT for the "all new episodes" one that has been working fine every Sunday all season until now. There is simply no record of it in Timer History on 6/10, yet it's still on the timer list. Some of the new single event timers I added last Monday - Wed. show in the history as having been "skipped," (line through the event) but others are there right above and below events that recorded correctly. So it's not like the DVR is failing to record all events, or, as used to happen frequently with the 510, the timer list got corrupted with numerous recurring timers disappearing every time the unit was "off".


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I forget if you said... the first time it failed, did it record the wrong event or a partial version of it? And did you delete that recording? I don't think there's a way to force a new recording unless you delete the old recording. Even if the old recording is bad, corrupt, or truncated, as long as it exists on the receiver it should prevent new recordings.

Another thing to check... every once in a while I get a recording that is labeled wrong... by which I mean... instead of being the icon thumbnail and title of the program I recorded it might be the icon and title of whatever came on just before it. So, you might want to check all of your "My DVR" content to see if you have a recording that isn't what it seems.

It is possible you do have a recording, under the wrong title, and that too might prevent the "duplicate" from happening with any new timers.


----------



## [email protected]

AKDishuser said:


> Yes, all of the event entries are there EXCEPT for the "all new episodes" one that has been working fine every Sunday all season until now. There is simply no record of it in Timer History on 6/10, yet it's still on the timer list. Some of the new single event timers I added last Monday - Wed. show in the history as having been "skipped," (line through the event) but others are there right above and below events that recorded correctly. So it's not like the DVR is failing to record all events, or, as used to happen frequently with the 510, the timer list got corrupted with numerous recurring timers disappearing every time the unit was "off".


Have you reset the timer to the new AMC Channel? AMC was moved to 9609 (SD) and 9610 in (HD).


----------



## Jhon69

[email protected] said:


> Have you reset the timer to the new AMC Channel? AMC was moved to 9609 (SD) and 9610 in (HD).


Thanks for asking that question I was getting ready to ask the same question,and if the channel was correct maybe an upper channel timer problem on the 922.


----------



## [email protected]

Jhon69 said:


> Thanks for asking that question I was getting ready to ask the same question,and if the channel was correct maybe an upper channel timer problem on the 922.


I did reset the timers to the new channel on my 922 and it did record with no problem.


----------

